# What kinda of plane is this? IF it is a plane



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi All,
Fourth one back. What is it? Maybe it's not a plane. The CL add says it's from a carpenter finishers toolbox.


----------



## rustbucket (Nov 13, 2009)

Sander with an adjustable sole to sand curves.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I believe its an adjustable rasp.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Used both in woodworking and auto body repair for leveling Bondo body filler.
Blade is two sided. Flip it over if the first side has been dulled.
Sometimes referred to as a "float" plane.
Bill


----------



## roncurtis (Aug 29, 2013)

This tool was manufactured pre-bondo and was made for the auto body repair industry to shape and fair lead fill.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Seems that the consensus is that it's a rasp or sander for body work. I have never seen one, but it looks like it would be handy in a wood shop for fairing curved cuts, if the blade(?) were flexible.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Back in the 60`s they where known as surforms they found there use in trimming plaster board.Best way to describe it is a cheese grater trying to be a plane.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surform


----------



## roncurtis (Aug 29, 2013)

Here are some pics of the tool, "Blue PointBF775A" made by "Snap-on" Have had this tool a long time but quite useless in a wood shop, it was made for shaving lead (and bondo later on) on curved surfaces in body shops and works much like a compass plane.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

roncurtis said:


> Here are some pics of the tool, "Blue PointBF775A" made by "Snap-on" Have had this tool a long time but quite useless in a wood shop, it was made for shaving lead (and bondo later on) on curved surfaces in body shops and works much like a compass plane.


Thats the one. It looks like a shurform as Billy stated but I believe it predates them by a bit. 

Not particularly useful for wood applications. 

I see we have a new member to the hand tools section here! Welcome aboard Ron. Please take a minute to start a thread introducing yourself in the intro section - we are a close friendly group here and try to get to know each other.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

LeeValley still sells these surform rasps. Someone must use them still.


----------

